# Quiz



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This was kinda fun and really Hard.. I'm a whiz! Hope it works.

http://www.rollingstone.com/news/st...le_rock__roll_quiz?source=music_news_rssfeed#


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I only got 26...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

32. Boy, talk about obscure trivia.
So *Star*, what was your score?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

"YOU SCORED 26: WHIZ"

The only ones I actually knew were the Led Zep IV one, the Kill 'Em All one and the last Guns N' Roses one lol the rest were luck.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> 32. Boy, talk about obscure trivia.
> So *Star*, what was your score?


Not that great! I got a 36. Damn difficult I say. But a good time waster nontheless.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

31

kjdr


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

29. I only actually knew about five answers the rest were pretty much all lucky guesses.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I only scored 27,...these were tough, or I need to read more.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

simescan said:


> I only scored 27,...these were tough, or I need to read more.


Naaah, it's not called the Almost Impossible Rock Quiz for nothing!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> 42...I need a life.
> 
> Anybody want to play Trivial Pursuit for money?


I'm in!! I ALWAYS win! :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

31--but I just guessed on a few, instead of trying to figure them out.


----------

